# Heat Press Settings for Avery transfers



## belancergolf7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello,
I just purchased a heat press and I am using avery transfers for light colored t-shirts. (white t-shirts)

Does anybody know what settings I should use on my heat press? (Temperature and time)?

thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check this post out https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t67338.html


----------



## belancergolf7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Joe! =)


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I was wondering if you are doing the shirts for fun, practice or to start a biz?


----------



## belancergolf7 (Jan 13, 2009)

hello,
I make t-shirts for all those reasons. Currently I am making them for a charity.


----------



## loobyloo (Mar 16, 2012)

I just got a YF heat press machine from the UK. I don't have any instructions, got some sample material Flex, can anybody please tell me the desired temperatutre/time settings for a cotton tshirt? I'm not having much luck, the Flex is almost disintegrating upon touch from the hot plate.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Time and temperature is dependent upon the vinyl, not the type of shirt.

I would first ask the seller for instructions, or at least the name/type of the vinyl they sold you.


----------

